# >Goldengirl Holiday Tutorial<



## ch33tah (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok, so i've done one of my favourite golden/bronze/copper looks which i think is great for the hoildays esp with all the xmas parties coming up ;]

what i used:

face:
mac studio stick nw20
mac select cover up nw20
mac studio fix nw20
nars blush in orgasm + something darker

eyes:






plus i used my 182 buffer brush, 187 for blush and some lip glass i forget the name.

ok so here we go:

i did my foundation /.powder and blush already here





first i take the paint and put it on my ring finger, rub between adn then dab on my eyelids all over.





next apply goldmine with 213 up to crease





then apply amber lights from corner of eye to about 1/3





then apply woodwinked in middle of eye





then apply coppering on the outter 1/3 of eye and fan out a bit





then take star violet adn do the crease adn blend





then take vanilla pigment and do browbone and blend





next apply brassy on lower eye lid under lashes





then apply the copper pigment (not mac) with the same angled brush from outter lid to center and fan out a wee bit





then we want to line the water line upper and lower and tightline with black. i rub my ebony pencil on my flat squared brush to get the effect










then apply mascara and do brows and add gloss

and you get:











and of course you can add some dramatic lashes for a really intense look

















alright well this was done in record time, so if it's a bit foggy then just ask an di'll be happy to describe my technique. sorry for any typos. i gotta call a taxi and get my arse to work!!!!!

thanks for looking and i hope you enjoy!

xoxo
victoria


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2006)

your eyes are amazing.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 29, 2006)

Ooh, I have got to try this look out. Thanks for the tut!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 29, 2006)

Your tutorials are always fantastic! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ccarp001 (Nov 29, 2006)

gorgeous!! i love when you post  : )


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And your eyes are just stunning!  Thank you for doing this!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks...these colors looks beautiful together!!! Imma try this!


----------



## Kim. (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm going to try this and those lashes are amazing what brand are they?


----------



## labwom (Nov 30, 2006)

That is f'n gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Caderas (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## dinou (Nov 30, 2006)

Its beautiful - great thanks !!!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 30, 2006)

cool tutorial, very festive.

seriously though, where did u get those awesome lashes?


----------



## ch33tah (Dec 1, 2006)

The lashes are by Ardell ... they are the Elegant Eyes 'Stunning' lashes





you can buy them here http://www.ballbeauty.com/ardell_false_eyelashes.htm

scroll down to the bottom and check the last section.
i really like the Sophisticated ones as well they just dont have the jewels. they didnt have those ones @ the store when i looked though





they were cheap as chips too.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 1, 2006)

beautiful!  great tutorial!!  I love golds, especially this time of year.  They are so festive!


----------



## linkas (Dec 1, 2006)

You look so pretty!!! Very well! Thanks 4 the tut!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 1, 2006)

You look absolutely beautiful... great colors combos but especially for your pretty eyes =) Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 1, 2006)

That is so cool, very edgy I like it!


----------



## meagannn (Dec 4, 2006)

THis is awesome!! i have light skin and light eyes, maybe this will work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yayyy!! beautiful and great tutorial!


----------



## happy*phantom (Dec 4, 2006)

great tut! your different eye colour is amazing, btw.


----------



## makeupgal (Dec 4, 2006)

Great tutorial.  Love those lashes!


----------



## adorkable (Dec 6, 2006)

VICTORIAAAA!!!

It's Kitty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 zOMG hi! *waves* Long time no see. You look gorgeous as always!


----------



## bluekrushbabe (Dec 6, 2006)

Your make up looks great, i love it!! can i ask where u got the fake lashes from, they finish it off nicely aswell.  Thanks


----------



## ellesea (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, your eyes are crazy big! The metallics emphasize them even more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have that Copper NYX eyeshadow, too. My favourite low-end brand. Their quality is so high, it's better than many high-ends.


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks a ton...now I need Goldmine cause I have all the other colors and they are my fave


----------



## ch33tah (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adorkable* 

 
_VICTORIAAAA!!!

It's Kitty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zOMG hi! *waves* Long time no see. You look gorgeous as always!_

 
omghi2ukitty!!!!!! yeah it's been ages eh?? 

nice to see you here!!!!

wtf msg me on aim: missch33tah


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 8, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I have a question please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is ebony a shadestick? A mac professionnal said me not to apply as khol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wELL, you use 212 for applying khol pencil? what do you use as for khol please? 

sORRY, I'm french and I 'm trying to learn how to make up..


----------



## ch33tah (Dec 9, 2006)

ebony is my soft pencil eye liner stick. i just rub the pencil end on my 212 brush to transfer some of the colour so i can rub it in my lash line. it works wonders !


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi!











 thanks a lot!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to ask my mother to translate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Have a good day!


----------



## ch33tah (Dec 11, 2006)

vous n'avez pas besoin de l'apologzie pour votre anglais faible. 

frottez le crayon sur la brosse pour transférer la couleur. comprenez? je peux prendre une photo pour vous montrer que comment à faites-la.

=]


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 13, 2006)

BREATHTAKING! wow you're gorgeous


----------



## baby_phat_phat (Dec 14, 2006)

ethereal!


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 14, 2006)

wow, that looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## ephemerella (Dec 15, 2006)

wow, your eyes are absolutely beautiful - one green and one blue!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 15, 2006)

I love ur lash!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 15, 2006)

That looks fantastic, I might try it on my dark skin!


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks ch33tah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was so good at school 
But I 'm not used to usual conversations..

I'd love your photos explications
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






yOur pencil is a shadestick? Isn't it? 

that's that:






 
thanks a lot. I had a shadestick but it didn't work wih me because _" il était trop dure, ne glissait pas mais c'est parce quil ne faisait pas assez chaud chez moi je crois"._

Have a good day, bye!!!!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 16, 2006)

Lovely.  Thanx


----------



## ch33tah (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bintdaniel* 

 
_thanks ch33tah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was so good at school 
But I 'm not used to usual conversations..

I'd love your photos explications
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






yOur pencil is a shadestick? Isn't it? 

that's that:






 
thanks a lot. I had a shadestick but it didn't work wih me because " il était trop dure, ne glissait pas mais c'est parce quil ne faisait pas assez chaud chez moi je crois".

Have a good day, bye!!!!!_

 

nonon.


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 19, 2006)

oh thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll try your way applying pencil when I'll receive my 212!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 maybe thursday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good day!


----------



## Aliciaa (Dec 23, 2006)

Beautiful !! It seems to be a picture in VOGUE lol


----------



## s0phie66 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ho my goood !
I love your eyes !


----------



## user79 (Jan 4, 2007)

I didn't even see this one Victoria, nice job, looks lovely and perfect for the holiday season.


----------



## Emmi (Jan 5, 2007)

Soo cute! I have to try this!


----------



## seamoan (Jan 5, 2007)

oh my gosh, i am absolutely in love with your different eyes. that's beautiful.


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 5, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 5, 2007)

i love it-your eyes look amazing!! Derfinitely trying this one


----------



## ELEMNOP (Jan 21, 2007)

Your eyes are gorgeous. And I lovee the colors you chose. This is a great tutorial!


----------



## nico (Jul 30, 2008)

This is such a cool look and your eyes are amazing!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 31, 2008)

you reallllllly do look 
Gorgeous ​


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 10, 2008)

I saw this tut and wanted to bump it up cuz its the holidays and it might give you ladies some ideas


----------



## stickbugs (Dec 17, 2008)

I love love love the colours of your eyes.
One green and one blue? It's beautiful!
And stunning tutorial! It looks amazing!


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Dec 17, 2008)

So Beautiful! Your lips look super pretty also. What was used for lips?


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Dec 18, 2008)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## ch33tah (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frankenkitty71* 

 
_So Beautiful! Your lips look super pretty also. What was used for lips?_

 

Thanks. I think the lip gloss is NARS Orgasm. I've run out now. This tutorial is 3 years old now!


----------



## Miss World (Dec 20, 2008)

omg! totally gorgeous ^_^


----------



## KTB (Dec 20, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ch33tah (Dec 21, 2008)

thank you all very much!


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 23, 2008)

So pretty! I need to get a new Goldmine soon so I can try this look, I'm scraping at the metal here!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 7, 2009)

WOW!!! This makes your eyes pop so much. I'm definitely going to try to duplicate this one when my shadows arrive.


----------

